# sending blood samples abroad



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I am sure there must be others who have done this. I need to send some blood samples to athens and have been quoted £200+ by citysprint. I'm sure I have read somewhere of people sending samples for around £50....any advice please.


----------

